# Milk buster



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a packet of Milk Buster, gratis with my Rancilio order fromBella Barista.

i assume it's for milk based drinks? As I'm only drinking straight espresso should I give this a miss?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

No, you should try it.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> No, you should try it.


Okay, I will. Thank you.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I've had Milk Buster several times and always enjoyed it as an Espresso (I seldom drink any coffee with milk)...


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

PeteHr said:


> I've had Milk Buster several times and always enjoyed it as an Espresso (I seldom drink any coffee with milk)...


I'll be cracking it open in the morning....fingers crossed.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Also, the Gaslight from Bella Barista is very good too.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Found the gaslight a bit plain, nice enough with milk, maybe for those guests who like a simple coffee, but lacked any depth for me..


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Milk Buster does what it says on the tin. From memory it's medium dark and is great for larger milk drinks where either your shot would normally get lost or you'd have to stick another one in.


----------

